# Equipment To Blow Out Lines 21Rs



## daveo (Mar 23, 2008)

Thank you for help on winterizing my outback. I am going to opt to blowout lines after each use.

What is the minimum size air compressor and other equipment i need for this task?

Will a walmart special work?

Dave


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

That is what I am using, just need 40 psi.


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

you will need this


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Yup and Walmart should have that in the RV section also. ---Mike


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

It doesn't take much of a compressor to blow out the lines. I use an onboard air compressor to do it, but I have put together a fitting that I can just plug the end of my hose into and go inside and open up faucets one by one.


----------



## bka4tcu (Aug 18, 2010)

My owners manual suggested not to put more that 30 PSI on the line. Going higher could blow the line, 30 seems to ge tthe job done with no damage. When yo look at compressors make sure you can regulate the pressure so you can dial it down to the appropriate setting.


----------



## Tex Ag (Jan 28, 2006)

Get one of these and put a quick connect on the end. It will save a ton of time if you have to do it by yourself. You don't need much of a compressor. I've used a "walmart special" and it worked, just had to let the tank repressure once or twice. No big deal. The compressor I use now is 2.5 scf/min with a 6 gal tank. Works great. THe most important thing, like others have said, is to make sure it has a quality regulator.

http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/blow-out-hose/38534


----------



## dirtengineer (Jun 6, 2010)

I use 25 psi. It doesn't take much.


----------

